# Starting Early with my Grandson :)



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I found this skeleton pattern at Joanns and have to make it for my grandson! I am hoping that if I start him off at 6 months old liking it that I will one day have a prop partner!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Aww, that's so sweet!! He's a lucky kid, being brought up properly!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL, awesome.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good going Chris, looks like you will be the "fun grandma".


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Keep up the good work AzKittie. Instilling good qualities in a child is never tooo late.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's the way to do it!


----------

